# wiring diagram



## combsbrothers (Jan 27, 2003)

hello I AM IN DESPERATE NEED OF A WIRING DIAGRAM FOR A WESTERN PLOW, FROM THE CYLNIOD TO THE JOYSTICK CONTROL. I BOUGHT A USED LIKE NEW WESTERN PLOW AND I CANT SEEM TO FIGURE OUT HOW IT WIRES SO IF SOMEONE CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] or the emaIL LISTED WOULD BE GREATLY THANKFUL OR SEND ME DIRECTIONS OR DIAGRAM THANKS


----------



## combsbrothers (Jan 27, 2003)

YOU CAN ALSO IM ME AS WELL ON THE TRINNKETTE ONE OR EMAIL ME ON MY OTHER ADDY [email protected]


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

welcome to plowsite.

is this a cable, or solenoid type western?

and please stop yelling! (lose the caps)


----------



## combsbrothers (Jan 27, 2003)

thank you 
sorry about the caps
its a silnoid western


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

did you try looking around here?

www.westernplows.com


----------



## combsbrothers (Jan 27, 2003)

yes i have the site now but im not sure as to where too look for the diagram do yu hve any ideas?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 5, 2002)

I just bought a sub frame for a uni mount and the directions came with, I can fax you a copy of the info you need email me at [email protected] if you don't find what you need
Tim


----------



## combsbrothers (Jan 27, 2003)

I just sent you an email , thanks so much if you could fax that now at the fax i sent you i would appricate it . thanks 
Eric


----------



## farmertim (Dec 5, 2002)

I just put in a new selinoid today.
this is the hook up arrangement for a cable system western plow.
turn the selinoid so the small nuts are to the front of the truck- the back top 1/2 inch nut is power to the plow motor the front 1/2 nut is from the battery.
the engine side small nut is from the joy stick wire the fender side small nut has power down from the battery side 1/2 inch nut.

for the uni mount system.
turn selinoid as stated above, back 1/2 nut is power to the plow motor, front 1/2 nut is from the battery.

engine side small nut is ground to the fender& orange and black wire from harness /fender side small nut is black & red wire off harness.
the wire off the electric joy stick goes to the fuse box for a low amp power source.

But!!!
I took my western cable selinoid and put it on my unimount and I had to switch the wires on the small nuts opposite from what they were on my original unimount selinoid.
so if you have a uni mount reverse the paragraph above as it pertains to the small nuts and where the ground goes. the orange and black must stay with the ground wire/ the red and black goes on the opposite side.
Good luck I think the selinoids are interchangeable but some changes must be made to work.
Tim


----------



## combsbrothers (Jan 27, 2003)

ok thanks i just printed the info you put in here ,,,, were you faxing the info too if not thats ok i just ened to let my neighbor know because its her fax number that way if you wernt going to i can let her know so she isnt waiting on a fax , thank you for you help. if you dont mind me asking if you can tell me where you got the silinoid and how much was it ,,, im thinking mine is bad. Thanks again Tim

Eric


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Tim, did the solenoid fix your problem?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 5, 2002)

Eric
I wont send the fax see my email.
Good luck they are about 19.00 my napa dealer has them but look at my post for it seem their are either two types of selinoids or two ways to hook them up.
Tim
when i got this one uni western I didn't know about the ground on the selinoid my cable system didn't have it but the uni must to work.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey pelican 

Yeah it solved the problem but i found out I fried the male plug end off the motor.
If it snows tonight I can run a long heavy cable to the motor from the selinoid till I get another which will have to be ordered in of course.
If I new all I had to do was tear up my wiring harness to get it to snow would have done it a few month ago!


----------



## combsbrothers (Jan 27, 2003)

hmmm ours is metal not sure if its steel.... the info you sent was exxtremmly help ful let me ask your advice on something
we have everything hooked up correctly. I have a 95 dodge ram 1500 318 straight shift ....... You can cross the silenoid over and make the moter work on the pump... but when you work the joystick to move the plow up and down the coils are working on the pump but the silnod isnt kicking the pump moter on... Im thinking that the silenoid is bad ,,, what do yu think?

Eric


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

It could be a bad solenoid or you may have the ground and exciter wires on backwards.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Polarity for the solenoid should not matter.Disconnect the 9 or 12 pin truck to plow plug,but leave the other connected.Ground the black\orange wire on the solenoid,turn the key on,and operate the joystick up.Motor should run.If it does then the ground circuit through the plow plugs in no good,or the black\orange wire is not grounded properly to the plow pump motor housing.This should also affect the coils,which you do say they work,so it may not be it,but try it anyways to verify.

Next,with every still the same as in above step,jump 12V power to the brown\red wire on the solenoid.If motor runs solenoid is good.You have a joystick or wiring problem.If it doesn't run,it's either a solenoid,battery wiring problem or bad motor.You said motor runs if you jump solenoid,so it would have to be the solenoid.

email me if you need wiring diagrams or more troubleshooting info

[email protected]


----------



## Iceman551960 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. I'm re-doing my plow and putting new wires on everything. I put a new solenoid on but like the ould one, it only has one small nut. The tester said I have power from the battery to the solenoid but that's as far as it goes. I'm lost. Any help?



farmertim;70082 said:


> I just put in a new selinoid today.
> this is the hook up arrangement for a cable system western plow.
> turn the selinoid so the small nuts are to the front of the truck- the back top 1/2 inch nut is power to the plow motor the front 1/2 nut is from the battery.
> the engine side small nut is from the joy stick wire the fender side small nut has power down from the battery side 1/2 inch nut.
> ...


----------

